# vegetarian



## Kymiie (Nov 23, 2009)

Tell me your opinion on vegetarians and vegans please!

I am a vegetarian and would like to know what people think!!


xxx


----------



## terryo (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't eat any kind of beef or pork...rarely chicken....but lots of fish....sooooooooo...I guess that doesn't make me a vegen. As long as you get some source of protein, I think it's a healthy way to go.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2009)

Personally, I CANNOT live without my weekly Animal-Style In n Out Burger!!!

But, to each his own. I have no feelings either way about the people who eat that way, but its not for me!


----------



## Rhyno47 (Nov 23, 2009)

I like to use my canines for what they are intended for, eviscerating animal meat.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 23, 2009)

I tend to be like a box turtle and eat a variety of food, I personally have no bad feelings towards vegetarians/vegans until they get into my face and call me evil for eating meat, wearing leather and the such. I leave them alone until they start judging my lifestyle.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Nov 23, 2009)

I personally am the omnivore that we are made to be. I personally don't care if a person chooses not to eat meat but do not preach to me the health benefits (because you are seriously lacking vital parts of your nutritional requirements if you do not eat meat without taking artificial supplements) or the poor animals and then wear anything with glue, leather or other animal by-products. My roommate in College Freshmen Year debased me for 2 days for eating meat until she pulled out her leather boots! Which is worse? Eating the meat and using all parts of the animal so it does not go to waste? Or skinning the animal and leaving the carcass to rot on the ground so you may have the leather?


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 23, 2009)

Forgive the pun, but i'm totally all about the meat and two veg daily! Just can't live without it and its all good for you. I dont mind vegetarians, untill they get upsy about my steak while sitting wearing a nice mink coat..


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm an omnivore and love the occasional steak dinner, but there's nothing wrong with being vegan/vegetarian. I dated a vegetarian for about 6 months and she was fine with me having a big meaty dinner when we went out, as long as we didn't have meat in our fridge/freezer at home.

I guess it depends mostly on why someone is vegan/vegetarian. If it's for health reason, eco-conscious reasons, or just personal reasons then that's fine. It's the "PETA People" who glare at you and judge you because you eat meat that tend to be rude about it, and I stay away from them if I can.

Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw:

"If we're not supposed to eat animals, why did God make them out of meat?"


----------



## terryo (Nov 23, 2009)

I really have no "political" views about being a vegetarian, or being a meat eater....to each his own....I just don't like all that blood, and also I hate how it tastes.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 23, 2009)

Kadaan said:


> I'm an omnivore and love the occasional steak dinner, but there's nothing wrong with being vegan/vegetarian. I dated a vegetarian for about 6 months and she was fine with me having a big meaty dinner when we went out, as long as we didn't have meat in our fridge/freezer at home.
> I guess it depends mostly on why someone is vegan/vegetarian. If it's for health reason, eco-conscious reasons, or just personal reasons then that's fine. It's the "PETA People" who glare at you and judge you because you eat meat that tend to be rude about it, and I stay away from them if I can.
> 
> Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw:
> ...



So if you were just "dating" this vegetarian, how was she in a position to influence the food in your freezer? Hmmm...

Every time I eat a delicious steak, I feel sorry for vegetarians. That said, I think we all need to consider the many costs to society, to our planet, and to world hunger that we incur by eating the overfed, overdoped, overprocessed and overpreserved "meat products" that we consume. There are a lot of good reasons not to eat meat!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian... Was Vegan for 4 years... but went Vegetarian for the cheese 2 years ago... But no preaching here. I think people actually give vegetarians and vegans a hard time. I've been harassed for it tons of times. I don't get why people have to go off on me--or why my family needs to remind me or ask me if I still am every other day. People constantly tell me I am unnatural... All I have to say is that everything humans do is pretty unnatural lol ... Luckily my girlfriend is vegetarian too.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 23, 2009)

My boyfriends mom always makes fun of me and calls me the carnivore. I LOVE meat... all kinds. I love it rare and bloody. 

Sorry, after I read what I wrote it sounds a little vulgar, but thats what I like. I tried going vegetarian once when I was like 15 and my dad said he wouldn't tolerate it. What he put on the table is what I eat. Meat and potato family. And now I cook like my dad. Apple never falls far from the tree.


----------



## Candy (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow I love to see how many of you are Vegetarian. I think it's a personal choice (of course). I don't agree with Vegan. I don't think that's a healthy way to go. I once worked with a girl who was one and she was pale and always tired. I myself prefer the organic route not that everything has to be, but if it can then I like it that way. As for eating meat I prefer that to also be organic, if it's fish then I want wild caught only. I would love to go more towards being a Vegetarian. It's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Floof (Nov 24, 2009)

Jessica, you and I are two of a kind. It's only TOO rare if it's raw... Lol!

That said, I don't mind vegetarians/vegans, so long as they aren't the type to force their beliefs on others. To each their own.


----------



## Kayti (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a question, and I'm sorry if I'm being rude and I know I'm new here and everything, but I can't help but ask it;

Why is it that you take care of and love one animal, and (in the case of supermarket animal products) support (financially) another to be raised in inhumane conditions, and killed?

I guess if you don't believe modern meat factories are inhumane I would understand, but I think most people know by now that what goes on in slaughter houses is not pretty. 

I don't judge people for liking meat and etc. I know you're all great people, and animal lovers! 
I guess for me I just don't see that much of a difference between the animals I keep as pets and the animals that people eat. 

Sorry about any self-righteousness that creeped into my question... I have strong opinions on the matter


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2009)

Well your post sounded like you are judging people who do eat meat. self righteous people are usually intolerant of others. just MHO.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 24, 2009)

Trust me if I had half the skill that a hunter had I would only eat what I kill. Wouldn't mind learning a thing or two but I gotta get outa the city first. People think your weird if you have a shot gun or bow n arrow... I will have a farm one day where I will raise and grow my own food. But I still love meat!


----------



## Kayti (Nov 24, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Well your post sounded like you are judging people who do eat meat. self righteous people are usually intolerant of others. just MHO.



I don't know... I _do _think I'm right, so it's hard to think I'm right without thinking other people are _wrong_...
But at the same time, I don't think people who eat meat are bad people. A lot of my good friends eat meat, and I just don't talk about it. But, I always wonder why. It's difficult to ask questions about because I'm so emotionally invested in animals- so, in real life, I avoid the subject altogether. 

I can't really ask it like:
"Why do you like juicy, bloody, yummy delicious nutritious meat?" Because that's just not how I think. 

If I was intolerant of all meat eaters, I would be pretty alone! But, when the subject comes up, I definitely have a 2 cents! 
That's all.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 24, 2009)

I fish, I hunt, I eat what I catch/shoot. so no hyprocosy here, I would not eat a pet animal though.

of course we all think we are right, that is the main problem in discussing politics today IMHO. But I think that we can discuss our different opinions (I had to look that word up I can't spell it) without degrading others, and I feel that is what your post came across as. Not judging or telling you to stop just telling how it came across to me. Of course I think my way is the right way but it is not everyone elses way and I think that is good.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 25, 2009)

I am an ominvore with a preference for vegetables. Maybe a closet vegetarian? LOL
Much like religious and political beliefs, I don't care what someone's lifestyle is as long as they don't try to impose it on me or tell me that mine are wrong. As long as you're causing no harm to someone else, live how you want to live.


----------



## Isa (Nov 25, 2009)

Kayti, I find your question really intersting and I can't wait to hear the other's thoughts on that. I have to admit that sometimes, I wonder the same thing, why do people care about cats, dogs, tortoise... but not about a deer in the wood. I eat a lot of fish and white meat. I would love to be a vegetarian but I have some digestive system problems and I can't eat too much vegetables and I can't eat soy or tofu... So I would be a very weak and sick vegetarian.


----------



## Sudhira (Nov 25, 2009)

Vegans here. Personal, ethical, and spiritual reasons, as well as health reasons. I have found it wise not to attempt explanation to those whom scoff at our choice.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2009)

If we weren't meant to eat meat, we wouldn't have the pointed canine teeth. After the Great Flood, Noah and family emerge from the Ark, and God tells them (in Genesis 9:3), "Every creature that lives shall be yours to eat; as with the green grasses, I give you all these. You must not, however, eat flesh with its life-blood in it."

So I have God's permission to eat my Animal Style In n Out burger as long as it isn't too rare.


----------



## Kayti (Nov 25, 2009)

emysemys said:


> If we weren't meant to eat meat, we wouldn't have the pointed canine teeth. After the Great Flood, Noah and family emerge from the Ark, and God tells them (in Genesis 9:3), "Every creature that lives shall be yours to eat; as with the green grasses, I give you all these. You must not, however, eat flesh with its life-blood in it."
> 
> So I have God's permission to eat my Animal Style In n Out burger as long as it isn't too rare.



Man, I love the bible. That said, I am a total atheist, so I just read it as literature. In Sarah Palin's new book, she says Ã¢â‚¬Å“If any vegans came over for dinner, I could whip them up a salad, then explain my philosophy on being a carnivore: If God had not intended for us to eat animals, how come He made them out of meat?Ã¢â‚¬Â 

I don't want to get into politics too much, but suffice it to say I HATE Sarah Palin more than any other politician in existence. 
Not only does this quote imply that the world was made strictly for the use of humans, by her logic, humans are made out of meat too!

Both my parents are super christian and avid meat eaters, for similar reasons you mentioned. I would never fault someone for their faith in God, ever. But, at the same time, I do often wonder at some interpretations of the bible. I wonder how some people pick and choose which parts to follow. For example, my parents do not burn a bull as a sacrifice (Lev.1:9) plan on selling me into slavery (I hope) (21:7) have no contact with women while on their period (Lev.15:19- 24) posses slaves (that would be awkward) (Lev. 25:44) kill people who work on the sabbath (35:2) refrain from eating shellfish (11:10) refrain from approaching the alter of god with sight defects (both of my parents wear glasses) (21:20) and my dad still shaves (Lev. 19:27). However, they do think homosexuality is a sin, because it says so in the Bible. It confuses me, but I can't really talk to them about it without it turning into a fight and everyone getting upset. 

I think it's that they choose to follow the parts of the bible that make sense to them. So, in a way, I could be living my life based on this book just as much as they do- because I'm following the parts that make sense to me. 



> I have found it wise not to attempt explanation to those whom scoff at our choice.



You are totally right. But, when someone is willing to have a conversation about it, why not?



> I am an ominvore with a preference for vegetables. Maybe a closet vegetarian? LOL
> Much like religious and political beliefs, I don't care what someone's lifestyle is as long as they don't try to impose it on me or tell me that mine are wrong. As long as you're causing no harm to someone else, live how you want to live.



I think in the case of many vegetarians and vegans it's difficult to not try to impose our lifestyle on other people because at least to me, it is not a life style. To me, it's a boycott. I think if more people stopped eating meat, it would be better for the animals and the environment. So, I like trying to get people to see it my way! I don't see it as a personal choice because it effects sentient beings other than the chooser. 
I am not vegan because I like cooking, or for my health, or as part of a religion. I am vegan because I like animals, even farm animals- so, by my logic, by talking with people about it, I could be saving animals. 

Does that make sense to anyone? I'm just trying to explain myself, and I'm not trying to say anyone is a bad person.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 25, 2009)

I am always a little worried about someone who says they hate a certain politician. just my way but to say you hate someone based on political views is a little scary in my viewpoint.


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 25, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> So if you were just "dating" this vegetarian, how was she in a position to influence the food in your freezer? Hmmm...



Semi long-distance (Reno/Portland) so she'd come out one weekend a month or so. We'd known each other since... 6th grade and had recently reconnected so we weren't total strangers .


As far as animals as food vs animals as pets, I don't have the same connection in my mind. I could have a pet pot bellied pig while also loving bacon and pork chops. I don't really "humanize" my pets and treat them like people. Sure, I want to take care of them and keep them healthy and safe from harm, and may occasionally talk to them... but they're still just pets to me.


Re: the rules in the bible, the Old Testament (like all the rules in Leviticus) is more of history, and the New Testament is more of the rules to live by. That's what makes Judaism different from Christianity (Judaism only follows the Old Testament, so they stick to all those rules you mentioned.)


----------



## Candy (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't want to get into politics too much, but suffice it to say I HATE Sarah Palin more than any other politician in existence. 


You know you've said two things that I don't understand. One is you're an atheist, most people who say this are really agnostic not atheist. Are you actually trying to tell us you don't believe in any higher power? That's hard to believe. Now as for the Sarah Paling comment......why would you hate someone that you don't even know? And even if you did hate is a very strong way of feeling. Even if you did know her I would still ask you the same question. I would like to know why people use the word hate when they just disagree with something very strongly? Even when my kids say "I hate him" I feel the need to ask them why they would ever feel that way. And then I feel the need to educate them about their feelings and the proper way to phrase it. It says more about the person who is saying it not the person to whom they're referring to. I was reading the rest of your post and you do have a right to be whomever you want to be, vegan or not, so why do you not give that same right to someone else? Why do you put them down for not agreeing with you? Just some questions that I couldn't let pass after reading this.


----------



## Kayti (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe hate is the wrong word in this context... You're right, I've never met her, and I'm sure she is very charming in person. It's just that I think her _ideas _are potentially damaging to women.
And I "put her down for not agreeing with me" because dissent is they way of democracy! I believe in comprehensive sex education, gay rights, and legalized abortion, and Sarah Palin is against all those things. So, I can't speak highly of her. I shouldn't say I hate her, but I don't agree with her. 

That said, I'm not going to talk politics anymore! I respect your beliefs, I was just trying to outline mine, which I can't do very nicely because that's just who I am. I'll never be a politician


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 26, 2009)

I have considered and tried many ways of life including vegetarian and vegan and christianity and atheism and I really fall right in the middle I think. Kayti... you have inspired me to reread the bible, lol. And also you and I have the exact same views. I admire you for being able to express them the way you do because I am not equipped with the words you speak.

I love my animals but if I were on the verge of starving to death I would THINK about eating them. Whether I could or not is left for when this scenario is real, but I'm sure my omnivoure and carnivoure pets would also feast on me if they had no other choice or just given the chance if I were dead.


----------



## Sudhira (Nov 26, 2009)

> I have found it wise not to attempt explanation to those whom scoff at our choice.



You are totally right. But, when someone is willing to have a conversation about it, why not?

I prefer not to argue, but try instead to set an example. It has been my experience, that meat eaters are irritated with me for being vegan, and all I have to do is stand there, I find that for ME keeping my mouth shut is better.:shy: 

Seventh Day Adventists also follow the Bible, they are vegetarians ( well the practicing ones are ).


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 26, 2009)

emysemys said:


> If we weren't meant to eat meat, we wouldn't have the pointed canine teeth. After the Great Flood, Noah and family emerge from the Ark, and God tells them (in Genesis 9:3), "Every creature that lives shall be yours to eat; as with the green grasses, I give you all these. You must not, however, eat flesh with its life-blood in it."
> 
> *So I have God's permission to eat my Animal Style In n Out burger as long as it isn't too rare.*



LOL! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Candy (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe in comprehensive sex education, gay rights, and legalized abortion, and Sarah Palin is against all those things. So, I can't speak highly of her

I also believe in all of these, but where we're going wrong in this nation is not allowing our politicians to tell the truth about their views and their morals and values. If we do not allow this then what we are asking them is to lie to us. I myself would much prefer them to tell me the truth and then if I don't want to vote for them I don't, but to not speak highly of someone because of their confident enough to put it out there and not lie to you is someone to respect not dislike. I don't mind peoples viewpoints I just think that we're asking to much of our politicians to watch every word they say so they don't affend us.

I was just trying to outline mine, which I can't do very nicely because that's just who I am. I'll never be a politician 

I don't think that you weren't nice I think you were just making a statement that's O.K. I was just giving you some other way to think about it. 





Sudhira said:


> > I have found it wise not to attempt explanation to those whom scoff at our choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because someone is going to challenge you is no reason to keep your mouth shut. If you truly believe in what you are standing up for then put it out there. You never know who you'll be educating when you do.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2009)

see I am confused now you did not say you hate her politics, you said you hated her that is a big difference IMHO. You can dislike anyone you like it is still a free country, you can disagree or agree with anyone in politics also, ask a dozen people and you will probably get a dozen different answers, for the record I am an libetarian but I am not a psycho libetarian. My 2 cents.

Also I opened this thread and there was a banner ad for vegetariansonline.com, lol


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 26, 2009)

Sudhira said:


> I prefer not to argue, but try instead to set an example. It has been my experience, that meat eaters are irritated with me for being vegan, and all I have to do is stand there, I find that for ME keeping my mouth shut is better.:shy:



I'm a big meat eater but you'll never get any irritation from me (unless you try to tell me what an evil person I am for eating meat or something like that.) I LOVE vegetarian/vegan food. In fact I have some tofurky, some soy mayo, and 3 blocks of tofu in my fridge right now! Mmmm... I just stuffed myself silly on Thanksgiving food and thinking about more food is starting to make me hungry again (while my stomach is threatening to do something mean if I try to eat again tonight...)


----------

